# My Hmt Watches From India



## Akkibo (Jan 29, 2010)

This MY HMT PRABAL (Sanskrit word for Powerful) form India.











​


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

sweet.... i've a Jawan on the way which seems to be taking a loooong time.....


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Good value well made watches I have three at the moment


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

cool. I have 2 "Jawan" HMT watches with different dials. They are not bad watches really. I'm fed up of seeing them being sold as WWII british military watches on e-bay! One sold for nearly Â£100.00 recently with this totally incorrect description. Is it the Citizen 201 movement thats used in a lot of HMT watches?


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Great HMTs. Here's my Jawan:


----------



## Akkibo (Jan 29, 2010)

grant1967 said:


> Good value well made watches I have three at the moment


Hi grant1967,

The Blue Avinash and Black Kohinoor are two of my favorite HMTs, It is very difficult to see third one in the picture. :clapping:

Akkibo


----------



## Akkibo (Jan 29, 2010)

Micky said:


> cool. I have 2 "Jawan" HMT watches with different dials. They are not bad watches really. I'm fed up of seeing them being sold as WWII british military watches on e-bay! One sold for nearly Â£100.00 recently with this totally incorrect description. Is it the Citizen 201 movement thats used in a lot of HMT watches?


I feel very bad to see these watches on bay, these sellers are giving bad name to HMT. And people are still buying them.

Dials of most of these watches are painted, but good part is case and movement are originals, as watches are so inexpensive it don't make sense to fake them, so you can take them as mod watches.

HMT's hand wound watches have only one movement i.e Citizen Caliber 0201.

Akkibo


----------



## Akkibo (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is my Kohinoor Black with White.








Akkibo


----------



## Akkibo (Jan 29, 2010)

bjohnson said:


> Great HMTs. Here's my Jawan:


This is a nice pic, of HMT Jawan :clapping:


----------



## Akkibo (Jan 29, 2010)

HMT Janata Deluxe


----------



## Akkibo (Jan 29, 2010)

Here's HMT DILIP (Protector) Automatic


----------



## Akkibo (Jan 29, 2010)

HMT KARAN


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

picked up my Jawan today!....


----------



## Akkibo (Jan 29, 2010)

Xantiagib said:


> picked up my Jawan today!....


 This is really a great one, I love this. :thumbup:


----------



## Akkibo (Jan 29, 2010)

HMT Avinash (indestructible)


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

And mine.


----------

